# Itachi vs. Sephiroth



## Supertails (May 5, 2009)

Itachi has everything he learned up 'til last he's been in an episode or whatever.

Sephy has all his abilities from all the games he's been in.

PIS off, CIS on, Bloodlust on.

GO!

EDIT:  Oh yeah, and the battle's just gonna be on a neverending blank plain.  Nothing is in it but the other two.  And they'll start out....let's say 30 meters apart.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 5, 2009)

CIS on? LOL!!!!! Sephiroth monologues, Itachi Amaterasu's from sheer annoyance.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2009)

Oh, I love this thread


----------



## Narcissus (May 5, 2009)

No.  Stop, just stop.  This idiocy has really gone far enough.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2009)

What idiocy? This shit is funny as hell


----------



## Stroev (May 5, 2009)

Leave it here and let's watch the sparks fly.

I can be the idiot that goes against the wankers and anyone that argues anything. [/scapegoat]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 5, 2009)

Sephiroth was still smacking around Cloud with CIS on

Itachi gets impaled


----------



## Fawful (May 5, 2009)

Was this just cause of my Link vs Sephiroth thread?


----------



## Supertails (May 5, 2009)

Yay!  Cool!  We all got our laughs!  =D

Now how about some actual opinions, and maybe even a little debating?

@above:  A bit from there, and a bit from the Itachi vs. Link thread.


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 5, 2009)

Sephiroth speedblitz.


----------



## Stroev (May 5, 2009)

Is this Jplaya's?


----------



## Fawful (May 5, 2009)

When Itachi can destroy planets, then he can be on Sephiroth's level.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 5, 2009)

Susanoo> Supernova
Itachi takes this


----------



## Fawful (May 5, 2009)

Seph uses stop materia.


----------



## Cjones (May 5, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> Susanoo> Supernova
> Itachi takes this




 for real?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2009)

Supertails said:


> Yay!  Cool!  We all got our laughs!  =D
> 
> Now how about some actual opinions, and maybe even a little debating?
> 
> @above:  A bit from there, and a bit from the Itachi vs. Link thread.



Sephiroth speedblitzes horribly here. 



Itachi2000 said:


> Susanoo> Supernova
> Itachi takes this





Seriously, think before posting.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 5, 2009)

That was Joke seriously stop making this cuberstomp thread


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 5, 2009)

*sighs painfully.*
the problem here is sephiroth is SO much healthier than itachi, he has shitloads of HP, Infinite MP, can teleport, has high level psychic powers, teleportation, intangibility, insane sword skills, a nearly unbreakable sword. the ability to make said swords at will.
has absolutely gamebreaking abilities when directed against one character, is effectively immortal as long as the planet exists, and isn't truely a "living being", just a consious one.

itachi has GREAT power, but... sephiroth is on a whole different tier. not to mention, one drop of tainted lifestream in itachi's mouth and itachi is a sephiroth "clone".

It is litterally trying to beat a virus to death. just doesn't happen like that. and it's a good thing that it was never specified that he could use all materia magic (as part of the lifestream he techincally should be able to.) cause rape would insue.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 6, 2009)

So wait, Link > Sephiroth > Itachi > Link?


----------



## Narcissus (May 6, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned, Link did not win that thread.  It was just Referee making up bullshit.  Sephiroth would speedblitz the hell out of Itachi and impale his ass, or burn him alive, or hit him with a lightning strike, or slice him in half with an energy blade, etc...


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 6, 2009)

Sephiroth using Thundaga on Itachi and sees if Susano'o can hold out.

Then Meteor. :ho


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 6, 2009)

Oh shit,Itachi is dead in the first 2 minutes!


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 6, 2009)

Sephiroth cut him in half in 0.5 seconds and laughs afterwards. Nice joke thread though (unless this is not really a joke thread).


----------



## Canute87 (May 6, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Sephiroth cut him in half in 0.5 seconds and laughs afterwards. Nice joke thread though (unless this is not really a joke thread).



Sephiroth has shown no speed feats on the level of Itachi.

Itachi kills him in seconds.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 6, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> Sephiroth has shown no speed feats on the level of Itachi.
> 
> Itachi kills him in seconds.


...


----------



## Dark Evangel (May 6, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> Sephiroth has shown no speed feats on the level of Itachi.
> 
> Itachi kills him in seconds.


Cloud casually bullet time against machineguns, Sephiroth is way faster than him.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 6, 2009)

Screw that.

Zack freaking CARTWHEELING to avoid machine-gun fire from Shinrai troops from all directions (they ended up shooting each other) and Sephiroth in Nibelheim was enough to pwn Zack with minimal effort.

Now Sephiroth in AC is much stronger than the N. version.

If you want to discount all of that, OP states Sephiroth has ALL of his abilities from all of his games. KH Sephiroth can teleport. Teleportation is a big deal in the Narutoverse; only Madara and Minato can pull it off. Sephiroth doesn't need to "speed blitz" when he can just instantly move to Itachi's backside and cut him in half.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 6, 2009)

Canute obviously don't know what the fuck he's talking about.


----------



## Narcissus (May 6, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> Sephiroth has shown no speed feats on the level of Itachi.
> 
> Itachi kills him in seconds.



*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!*

:rofl


----------



## Supertails (May 6, 2009)

I honestly don't give a crap who wins, I'm not a Sephy or Itachi fan, and I won't claim Link won that other thread, though I won't claim Sephy did either because that side was full of a lot of fan-wank and a lot of "no u" points, I'm just interested in who people think would win this.  Seph has the superior strength, I'm sure, but Itachi has such speed that I imagine hitting him would be a problem in the first place.  Okay, Seph teleports behind him and slashes.  Problem is, by the time he slashes, Itachi's already 10 meters away.

I'd appreciate if everyone stopped acting like 10-year olds and would actually bring up points rather than going "HURHUR I R SMRTR N SEPH/ITACHI R KOOLR SO UR DUM".

But again, that may be too much to ask of this place.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 6, 2009)

Supertails said:


> I honestly don't give a crap who wins, I'm not a Sephy or Itachi fan, and I won't claim Link won that other thread, though I won't claim Sephy did either because that side was full of a lot of fan-wank and a lot of "no u" points, I'm just interested in who people think would win this.  Seph has the superior strength, I'm sure, but Itachi has such speed that I imagine hitting him would be a problem in the first place.  Okay, Seph teleports behind him and slashes.  Problem is, by the time he slashes, Itachi's already 10 meters away.
> 
> I'd appreciate if everyone stopped acting like 10-year olds and would actually bring up points rather than going "HURHUR I R SMRTR N SEPH/ITACHI R KOOLR SO UR DUM".
> 
> But again, that may be too much to ask of this place.


We're doing that because this thread is stupid rape. Sephiroth can solo most of Naruto without even resorting to magic.


----------



## Supertails (May 6, 2009)

I still think it would be an issue of having to *hit* Itachi in the first place.  If you've watched Naruto, you've seen he's damn fast.


----------



## Narcissus (May 6, 2009)

Supertails said:


> I still think it would be an issue of having to *hit* Itachi in the first place.  If you've watched Naruto, you've seen he's damn fast.



You're wrong.  And people have already explained why Sephiroth is superior to Itachi, but you apparently read over them.  Sephiroth was easily blitzing Cloud, who is a casual bullet timer, without even being serious.  And Sephiroth has teleporting, as well as a wide variety of magic, and flight.  Itachi has nothing, and neither do you.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 6, 2009)

Sephy rapes.


----------



## Densoro (May 6, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> You're wrong.  And people have already explained why Sephiroth is superior to Itachi, but you apparently read over them.  Sephiroth was easily blitzing Cloud, who is a casual bullet timer, without even being serious.  And Sephiroth has teleporting, as well as a wide variety of magic, and flight.  Itachi has nothing, and neither do you.



Neither do you, except for undeserved delusions of grandeur, some insults, and more experience here. Cool down, stop being such an asshole to a new guy pl0x =/

Also, any teensy, tiny chance whatsoever that Itachi could make eye contact with Sephy long enough to use that one torture genjutsu everybody always goes on about?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 6, 2009)

Not to harsh your groove, but it's questionable whether Itachi has the chops to show Sephiroth anything that would disturb him.


----------



## Densoro (May 7, 2009)

Oh, is that how it works? I've only heard about it, I thought it just inflicted untold amounts of fiery, piercing agony all over your body for what feels like days. That's what people all over online made it sound like.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (May 7, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Not to harsh your groove, but it's questionable whether Itachi has the chops to show Sephiroth anything that would disturb him.



He could rape him.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 7, 2009)

Itachi could show him all the yaoi fanfiction that Sephiroth has ever been in


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 7, 2009)

Referee said:


> Oh, is that how it works? I've only heard about it, I thought it just inflicted untold amounts of fiery, piercing agony all over your body for what feels like days. That's what people all over online made it sound like.



Yes and no. Tsukuyomi is a genjutsu, which works by affecting all the senses. While Itachi can not actually do any physical damage to you he can make it seem like he is. 

One assumes that Sephiroth, being emo, regularly engages in cutting and is thus unlikely to respond to physical torture.


----------



## Densoro (May 7, 2009)

Well there's a difference between slashing your wrist and having your manhood cut off and getting garrotted with it as you dangle upside-down from the ceiling, your feet pinned to it by flaming chainsaws.

Or something.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (May 7, 2009)

Referee said:


> Well there's a difference between slashing your wrist and *having your manhood cut off* and getting garrotted with it as you dangle upside-down from the ceiling, your feet pinned to it by flaming chainsaws.
> 
> Or something.



I dunno man, that's pretty cruel.  Using the power of Tsukiyomi to let Sephiroth finally know what it's like to actually have a penis and then taking it away from him just like that.  That's just going too far.

Also, new idea.  Itachi could have GODZILLA rape him.


----------



## Narcissus (May 7, 2009)

Referee said:


> Neither do you, except for undeserved delusions of grandeur



*Yawns at ad hominem*




> some insults, and more experience here. Cool down, stop being such an asshole to a new guy pl0x =/



New or not, he was wrong, and I pointed it out.



> Also, any teensy, tiny chance whatsoever that Itachi could make eye contact with Sephy long enough to use that one torture genjutsu everybody always goes on about?



None at all.  Missed the part where Sephiroth will speed blitz, or teleport, or use meteor, or throw energy blades, or burn him alive, or use lightning, etc. did you?

Itachi dies.


----------



## Csdabest (May 7, 2009)

Lol people overate bullet time. Cloud is not faster than bullets. He has a sword bigger than him blocking bullets. most people with swords dont block the actual bullet but block where they can see it being aimed. Being ample to run away from a bullet side ways isnt nothing special. you see people doing it in actiopn films 24/7 Only hing sephiroth has on itachi speed is teleportation


----------



## Choshino (May 7, 2009)

Itachi dies so horrible and pathetic that he won't even notis that he has died. The word speeblitz is getting thrown around very much people don't really understand its meaning. But in this thread speedblitz is fitting. A very very very horrible death for everyones little fan boy.


----------



## alchemy1234 (May 7, 2009)

Itachi would destroy sephiroth. theres no way seph can stand up to MS jutsus. I'm talking about any version of sephiroth - itachi would destroy him. To be honest, Itachi doens't even need MS or sharingan. ITachi would take down seph. using his proficiency with kunai and expertise with ninjutsu. exploding bunshins and itachis ridiculously fast hand seals would be too much to handle.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 7, 2009)

alchemy1234 said:


> Itachi would destroy sephiroth. theres no way seph can stand up to MS jutsus. I'm talking about any version of sephiroth - itachi would destroy him. To be honest, Itachi doens't even need MS or sharingan. ITachi would take down seph. using his proficiency with kunai and expertise with ninjutsu. exploding bunshins and itachis ridiculously fast hand seals would be too much to handle.


I will resist the urge to ryoma and tell you that you are wrong. Sephiroth is faster, stronger, and can _blow up the planet_.


----------



## alchemy1234 (May 7, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I will resist the urge to ryoma and tell you that you are wrong. Sephiroth is faster, stronger, and can _blow up the planet_.



good point but even if he does susanoo can protect itachi from the destruction. then using susanoo sword or other jutsus he can take down sephiroth.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 7, 2009)

alchemy1234 said:


> good point but even if he does susanoo can protect itachi from the destruction. then using susanoo sword or other jutsus he can take down sephiroth.


Susano'o can block the planet blowing up? That's... Not exactly new, considering you're probably from the Library. Get your rep shields ready by the way.


----------



## alchemy1234 (May 7, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Susano'o can block the planet blowing up? That's... Not exactly new, considering you're probably from the Library. Get your rep shields ready by the way.



going by the databook it can block any physical or elemental attacks. that is why saying it can survive the planets explosion is not a far fetched idea, and is a valid argument.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 7, 2009)

Let me just assume that Susanoo DOES block the planet blowing up.

Itachi then dies in space since he can't breathe. Sephiroth fuses with the planet's Lifestream again and flies off to a new world.


----------



## Raigen (May 7, 2009)

Wouldn't think Tsukihomi would work. Sephy was mind controlling all the failed clones and mindraped Cloud. Not to mention that Sephy has gone through the life stream which contains the spirit and consciousness of everyone who has ever died across countless ages. Cloud's mind was shattered being in there a week. Sephiroth spent years in the Life Stream and still managed to pull himself back.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 7, 2009)

alchemy1234 said:


> going by the *databook* it can block any physical or elemental attacks. that is why saying it can survive the planets explosion is not a far fetched idea, and is a valid argument.


Databook is incosistent and we dont usually use it here in the OBD because it's highly overrated like for example "Kisame's water bullet travels at the speed of light" not only is this overrated but it's ridiculous since the water will be incinerated before achieving sound speed let alone lightspeed


----------



## alchemy1234 (May 7, 2009)

well itachi won't let the situation in which the planet is being blown up arrive. he'll end it immediately with MS genjutsu torturing sephiroth for hours in a second and cutting off his head immediately.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 7, 2009)

As stated previously it is unlikely that  Itachi has te chops to torture Sephiroth. Not that it really matters since Sephiroth will kill him before he gets the chance to use genjutsu.

P.S. I curse you all to hell for forcing me to defend Sephiroth.


----------



## Raigen (May 7, 2009)

Not to mention that Sephy also made a dense fog and knocked out most of the FF& crew, and then made himself appear like Tifa to trick Barret into getting back to Cloud and giving him the Black Materia, so Sephy could then mindscrew Cloud into giving it to him in order to summon Meteor.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 7, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> As stated previously it is unlikely that  Itachi has te chops to torture Sephiroth. Not that it really matters since Sephiroth will kill him before he gets the chance to use genjutsu.
> 
> P.S. I curse you all to hell for forcing me to defend Sephiroth.



:rofl I understand I share your hatred for him.


----------



## God (May 8, 2009)

Itachi gets his own katana shoved repeatedly into his chest. This is worse than a Pein stomping


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 8, 2009)

Itachi doesn't have a katana.


----------



## kstark2009 (Jun 12, 2009)

sephiroth is weak!
he can do nothing! he is very ugly  and weak.
He kills a few village people and now everyone thinks he can destroy a planet?
No! the only thing he can do is to summon this stupid meteor, and this will take a while.
Sephiroth would lose to Itachi
*sephiroth is just overhyped because OF NOTHING*


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 12, 2009)

kstark2009 said:


> sephiroth is weak!
> he can do nothing! he is very ugly  and weak.
> He kills a few village people and now everyone thinks he can destroy a planet?
> No! the only thing he can do is to summon this stupid meteor, and this will take a while.
> ...



Don't necro dead threads.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2009)

Here we go again. . .


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2009)

No we don't. Let it die.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jun 12, 2009)

This is still alive?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

Aperently so.
I will negg anyone younger than april 08 that posts on this thread


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 12, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> .


You're younger than April 08. Prepare your neg shields, and so should I for posting this.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> You're younger than April 08. Prepare your neg shields, and so should I for posting this.


 
No need. I'm prepared to lul.


----------

